# Cambridge FP Nib Size



## SerenityWoodWorks (Mar 4, 2013)

Will the Cambridge Fountian Pen take a #5 nib?


----------



## mrcook4570 (Mar 4, 2013)

I believe the cambridge uses #6


----------



## SerenityWoodWorks (Mar 4, 2013)

Thats not what I wanted to hear....OK next point of buisness...I need 2 (two) 18k gold 2 tone #6 nibs then....anyone have or know where best to get them.


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 4, 2013)

SerenityWoodWorks said:


> I need 2 (two) 18k gold 2 tone #6 nibs then....anyone have or know where best to get them.



I have had excellent service from 3 nib vendors: the folks at ClassicNib (who sell Bock nibs), ExoticBlanks (who sell Heritance nibs), and MeisterNib (who sell -- I think -- JoWo nibs).

If you are looking for a solid gold nib, there's a vendor I haven't used (yet) called The Golden Nib. As the name suggests, they specialize in that type of thing.

But ... to me, "18k gold" implies a gold-plated steel nib, not a solid gold one, I haven't seen solid 18K nibs in the short time I've been doing this.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Mar 4, 2013)

pm sent


----------



## mrcook4570 (Mar 4, 2013)

duncsuss said:


> But ... to me, "18k gold" implies a gold-plated steel nib, not a solid gold one, I haven't seen solid 18K nibs in the short time I've been doing this.



Solid 18k nibs are available as are 14k nibs.  

All of the companies that you mention are owned by top-notch people who are also members of IAP.  If my memory is working properly, their IAP names are oklahoman, ed4copies, bgray (meister nib), penworks (golden nib), and dcbluesman (supplier for heritance nibs).    

I have seen 10k and 12k nibs on some commercial pens, but I have not seen them available as nib only units.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 4, 2013)

I'll have two tone gold and silver PLATED nibs in a few weeks but not two tone 18K gold. Your talking in the range of $175.00 per nib in a two tone 18K nib, Bock my supplier has a minimum of 50 gold nibs per tip per size so an order of fine,med,extra fine and broad in both the 6MM and 5MM will mean an order of  400 nibs with a retail of and avrage of $150 your now talking $60,000 retail and $25,000 to $35,000 cost, just not reasonable at this time.


----------



## mredburn (Mar 4, 2013)

Meisternibs - 18k Gold Nibs  I do have some of the Heritance nibs in 18k but they are number 5 med.   They wont work for what he wants.


----------



## SerenityWoodWorks (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you Mike, it looks like Meisternib it is.


----------

